# Happy Birthday to...



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Thank you! Bailey's had the best birthday so far. Started out with Steak & Eggs for breakfast, a trip to PetSmart to pick out her new toys, and I'm grilling tri tip for dinner. She's in 7th heaven!  

Here's a shot of the birthday girl, all decked out in Mardi Gras beads.


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

And she found the beads to be quite tasty! :bowl: The second pic shows her checking out the presents she picked out this morning. Within 3 minutes, the hula monkey was in 2 pieces, totally de-stuffed and de-squeakered. Bailey couldn't have been happier. And I was thrilled that I got this shot of it first!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Well she sure looks like she's having a good day. I'd be happy with Tri-tip for dinner too.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

:drummer: :drummer: :artydude *HAPPY BIRTHDAY YOU GUYS* :artydude :drummer: :drummer:


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Hope everyone enjoys their day! Happy Birthday! arty2:
Bailey looks to be enjoying herself!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

arty: Happy Birthday Bailey and Kerry! arty:


----------



## KerryandMolly'smum (Jan 17, 2007)

Kerry says thanks for the lovely birthday wishes  She has a great day and tried hard to keep her toys away from Molly. She is sharing her birthday cake with Molly though


----------



## fordtruckman (Jan 7, 2007)

Happy bithday ya'llarty:


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Bailey says Happy Birthday Kerry! Too bad they can't party together! 

How did you get your son to pose w/the hat? I can't even get the dogs to wear them! He's a great sport!


----------



## KerryandMolly'smum (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks Bailey, hope you had fantastic day too.

Regarding my son......... you ain't seen nothing yet


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Another post I missed ;(

Happy Belated Birthday - Hope it was a GOOD one


----------

